# Phal help needed



## Renegayde (Jul 31, 2009)

among the 54 recent plants I bought on E-Bay from flowersbyrosie were a few Phal (Pine Hill x Flight of Birds) x ((Brother Fancy x Brother Supersonic)x Sierra Serenade))....when doing some research on the RHS site I found that Pine Hill x Flight of Birds is Michael Crocker.....Brother Fancy x Brother Supersonic does not show up however the reverse cross does as Brother Love Hero.....so does that mean my Brother Fancy x Brother Supersonic are Brother Love Hero as well? if so the Brother Love Hero and Sierra Serenade which by the way is not spelled right on the tags.....is Memoria Andy Au.....but before I change the tags from the current LONG label to Michael Crocker x Memoria Andy Au ....thought I would ask you guys and see what you think.

Todd


----------



## NYEric (Jul 31, 2009)

Yep=(Michael Croaker x Mem. Andy Au), save pencil.


----------

